
Circulant Binary Embeddings - Zephyr314
https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/circulant-binary-embeddings
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm Scott Clark, one of the founders of SigOpt (YC W15). Let me know if
you have any questions about this post or SigOpt in general.

Jungtaek was recently a Research Engineering Intern with us and wrote this
post. If you're a student looking for internships please check out our careers
page [1]. Our platform is also free for academics [2]. You can find more of
our research (including NIPS, ICML, AISTATS, etc papers) here [3].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

[2]: [https://sigopt.com/edu](https://sigopt.com/edu)

[3]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

~~~
quanto
How does your product compare to major optimization software/mathematical
programming products? Do you have public benchmarks?

~~~
Zephyr314
We built an evaluation suite [1] and have some benchmarks [2] that we
presented at some ICML workshops in 2016 comparing against some standard and
open source methods. Members of our research team built or contributed to many
of the popular open source libraries in Bayesian optimization (MOE, Bayesopt,
Hyperopt, etc). In many of our other examples we benchmark against techniques
we typically encounter in practice with our customers (grid and random search)
[3] [4]. If you have particular problems you are interested in I'd be happy to
connect you with members of the team that can explore a free POC to benchmark
against your models [5].

[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1605.06170](https://arxiv.org/abs/1605.06170)

[2]: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.09441](http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.09441)

[3]: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/fast-cnn-
tunin...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/fast-cnn-tuning-with-
aws-gpu-instances-and-sigopt/)

[4]: [https://devblogs.nvidia.com/sigopt-deep-learning-
hyperparame...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/sigopt-deep-learning-
hyperparameter-optimization/)

[5]: [https://sigopt.com/contact](https://sigopt.com/contact)

